# 2 more of my Axolotl babies have died,only 1 left



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

What am I doing wrong??
They were about 2 weeks old,hadnt got their front legs yet,doing a daily water change,bottled water,spring water,feeding brine shrimp and daphnia.I only have one left now and determined to save it


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Aww I'm so sorry Jackie, fingers crossed for you with lil Harvey  sorry I have no info on axo care unfortunately, I wish I could help!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Could it be the stress of posting?


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

sometimes when you change the water leave it for a couple days after adding your water purifiers then put the water in with the axolotls


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Harvey's still alive?
WHEW.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Sounds like you're over fussing, why the daily water changes?


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

this is just what happened 2mine & we got them from the same guy, very odd! i still have one left had him for a week now & hes doing really well, got his front legs.

i do hope your little fella will be ok


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

o dear thats not good jackie of MrBlue???? from the same guy eh???


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Didn't he send them Royal Mail?


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

forget the postage, are they in a filtered tank? if not, the tank should have been cycled before these were added, you shouldnt use bottled water


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

did they show any signs of fungal problems, any white spots or feathery bits?? mine did a few months ago.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> forget the postage, are they in a filtered tank? if not, the tank should have been cycled before these were added, you shouldnt use bottled water



Because they are so tiny 1.5cm they were in small tanks and 50 percent water change daily,feeding Daphnia,brine shrimp
So I need to set up a filter for a tiny tank is that right?


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

you do not need a filter for these, although i no it helps but i have kept these before in a still water tank, as long as the water s kept clean, these will be fine. 
a filter gives them more oxygen & takes dirt out of the tank so prob would have better rate of living but still its not a must. 

when i lost mine they all went together all but lucky who is still going strong, ut all looked really mis-shaped before dieing! it was really strange.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

mrblue2008 said:


> you do not need a filter for these, although i no it helps but i have kept these before in a still water tank, as long as the water s kept clean, these will be fine.
> a filter gives them more oxygen & takes dirt out of the tank so prob would have better rate of living but still its not a must.
> 
> when i lost mine they all went together all but lucky who is still going strong, ut all looked really mis-shaped before dieing! it was really strange.


The First one to die Marmite came froma different breeder,he looked fine but died 3 days later,the other 3 were fine last night,then this morning 2 of their tails were a little curly but they were still bright and eating,then when I came home from work 2 were dead,ph of water fine,got some tap safe for the new water.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

marcuswinner1 said:


> did they show any signs of fungal problems, any white spots or feathery bits?? mine did a few months ago.



No they looked beautiful,bright eyes,lovely faces and growing each day


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Im gonna guess they may of died from not being in a naturalistic environment, such as bacteria to regulate parameters, especially if you were using mineral water, its the wrong pH and has levels of alsorts of metals in them, you best bet is to by a sping filter, its a small plastic tube with a cylindrical sponge atached, this is powered by an air pump, you need air line, from the pump to atach to the sponge filter leave it runnig 24/7, 

like this










Hagen Elite Foam Sponge Filter at zooplus


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> The First one to die Marmite came froma different breeder,he looked fine but died 3 days later,the other 3 were fine last night,then this morning 2 of their tails were a little curly but they were still bright and eating,then when I came home from work 2 were dead,ph of water fine,got some tap safe for the new water.


that is just what happened to mine, when i said mis shaped it began like you said tails curled, i wonder what the problem could be?

i didnt use mineral water & didnt change the water every day so am stumped?


----------



## gary1621 (Apr 28, 2009)

Tails curled is a sign of stress which could be caused by a number of things like quick temperature changes, high temperatures and fast water flow (when the water chage is taking place maybe)

Good luck with your remaining little ones


----------



## P.D.A (Mar 2, 2009)

hi i'm sorry that you lost your axies, from my experience this is quite common. when i raise my axie eggs i count myself lucky when i get 1 or 2 from 10 eggs.. when they are tiny i leave the tank well alone. they are fairly hardy but stress will kill them at this stage, frequent water changes could do them more harm than good, try to feed suitable sized foods to them too because that can add to stress levels, baby daphnia goes down a treat.. i'd stay away from brine shrimp untill they are bigger. do not use a pump yet, as they are far to powerful for tiny axies n will probably suck up your little dudes. best of luck.


----------



## axoemz (Mar 1, 2010)

I would definately stop the water changes as this will stress them. How much water do u have in the tank?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

axoemz said:


> I would definately stop the water changes as this will stress them. How much water do u have in the tank?


I have about 2 inches of water


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

I think a big factor was posting them as larvae, im sure thats what happened, but if wrong , i apologise.
Also brine shrimp is good, but, it must be rinsed off well otherwise the water will get more saline and stress the young even more, i always keep young larvae in pond water, as it has alsorts of small invert life in they can eat, then change over to tap water as the larvae start growth spurts.

I changed the water every other day, and i still maintain a 95% survival rate, but i cant stress enough how much these guys eat.

Get some as eggs and i think you wont go far wrong


----------

